# Resin on the coat



## Srkn (May 24, 2013)

Hello

Do you have an approved way to remove the resin and resin marks on the coat?
Product? Pad?

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to DW

Not sure I understand your question, what resin are your trying to remove


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

If you mean tree sap/resin,clay that off then apply polish/wax.

If you're referring to cannabis resin,try not to drink quite so much next time before skinning up.That way you won't need to top up your detailing products

:thumb:


----------

